# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  κλειδωμενη πορτα

## jsaravakos

Παιδια ,γεια σας.Εχω μια πορτα κλειδωμενη(ξυλινη,εσωτερικη) , μου εσπασε ο αφαλος και γυριζει το κλειδι χωρις να μπορω να την ανοιξω.Δηλαδη δεν μπορει να ξεκλειδωσει.Βοηθεια,πως να την ανοιξω (χωρις κλειδαρα)?

----------


## hurt30

κόντραρε τον αφαλό με ένα κατάλληλου μεγέθους γερμανικό κλειδί και σπάστον στην μέση (πρόσεχε μην σπάσεις και την πόρτα μαζί), μετά με ένα κατσαβίδι μπορείς να σπρώξεις το άλλο μισο του αφαλού έξω και να την ανοίξεις

----------

